# Difference in Ruger Models MKIII



## kms888 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am new to Rugers (and handguns) and I was searching and came across this model Ruger Mark III 22/45 Bull Barrel 5.5" Pistol 10 Round Blue

Other than barrel length, what is the difference with the pistol on kygunco.com and the current models on Ruger® Mark III™ Standard Rimfire Pistol Models

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I shoot the Ruger P95 9mm love it.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

22/45 has adjustable sights and a polymer lower while the Standard has fixed sights and a steel lower. Grip angles are different as well.


----------

